# Bunny ears HELP ME MAKE THEM STAND UP!!



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm making a bunny ears hat for baby toddler sizes and I can't figure out how to make them stand up.. This is a crochet project but I knit also so any advice is appreciated! :!: :!:


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

All the bunny hats I've seen have the ears flopped over. I think they're reall cute that way.


----------



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

SharonK1 said:


> All the bunny hats I've seen have the ears flopped over. I think they're reall cute that way.


I have someone wanting me to make them with the ears up, grr! I think floppy is cute too.


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you crochet around a pipe cleaner? That will make them bendable in any way you want. Maybe not the best suggestion for a baby hat but it might work?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe a heavy wire coat hanger with some kind of safety cap on each end so it doesn't poke through and then wrap it in batting before knitting or crocheting around it? I'm not sure I would do it for a toddler though.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

JoAnn has some "felt" that is actually made of recycled plastic and it's pretty stiff.


----------



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

simbaroo27 said:


> Can you crochet around a pipe cleaner? That will make them bendable in any way you want. Maybe not the best suggestion for a baby hat but it might work?


I think I'll give that a try, I was thinking pipe cleaner


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.


----------



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

Redwilley said:


> I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.


Thank you, I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

What about stuffing them and seaming?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

If you use pipe cleaners you will need several twisted together because they will slowly flop under weight.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Use some straws to fix bunnies ears.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Plastic oh what is it called....for needlepoint? Like a graph? The base? Cut out some of that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Working them in a very tight tension could help too= making it a very solid piece of knitting.


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.


I read this very quickly and on first reading read it as "I added a few pipe cleaners and vodka"!!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

plastic canvas



realsilvergirl said:


> Plastic oh what is it called....for needlepoint? Like a graph? The base? Cut out some of that?


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks! Yes that. I just wonder if a pokey pipe cleaner should be near a baby. They will someday chew on those ears....and there is pokey metal in there...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

.And will a pipe cleaner rust if gets wets with washing?


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

tscates said:


> I'm making a bunny ears hat for baby toddler sizes and I can't figure out how to make them stand up.. This is a crochet project but I knit also so any advice is appreciated! :!: :!:


The smaller and tighter the stitch the more it will stand up. So a single crochet (UK) on a hook smaller than stated will help. Try a couple swatches to see what works best. It may also depend on the yarn used as acrylics are soft and may not cooperate where cotton and some wool will.

Good luck


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

http://fiberflux.blogspot.com/2011/03/free-pattern-baby-bunny-newborn-or.htmlI was looking for the one I made that stands upbut found this is the meantime. I will keep looking for the one I did.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

the ones I did for Peter Rabbit stand up,they are lined(2 pieces) and the bottom end brought together and stitched up about 1 inch. seeif this works( jean greenhowe patterns also do this.


----------



## carolndale (Jun 5, 2011)

If you go to pinterest they have exactly what you need.It is under Taraduffstuff.blogspot.com. It is around pipe cleaners.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I use millinery wire if I can find it. One time I used a fine plastic wrapped electrical wire that I got at home depot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Whether you use wire or pipe cleaners, make sure you can get them back out because you probably will need to replace them at some point. Maybe a small seam or slit that can be ripped open, then resewn?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally would use something more like craft foam instead of a wire... I just don't know how any of this will stand up.. they will always want to flop... maybe crochet the hat and use stiffener.. but you would have to use corn starch or some kind of food based stiffener because you wouldn't want it to harm the baby if he/she chews on it..


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I don't know how long the ears are, but doubling the ear will give it more body, or using a pipe cleaner to crochet around, or both. That is what I did when I crocheted a Minnie Mouse hat for my 2 yo GD. I think the child will outgrow the hat long before the pipe cleaners might become a problem.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

tscates said:


> I'm making a bunny ears hat for baby toddler sizes and I can't figure out how to make them stand up.. This is a crochet project but I knit also so any advice is appreciated! :!: :!:


Maybe this pattern will help you. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-beanie

It is free and I make these hats for the hospitals every Easter. Good Luck and happy knitting


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe you could use "boning" like you use to make a very fitted bodice. This used to be called "horsehair braid," now it's a polyester. Like this http://www.amazon.com/Rigilene-POLY-Polyester-Boning-lingerie/dp/B007N3L2EA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359129838&sr=8-2&keywords=boning+sewing

Also, maybe a cable-tie http://www.amazon.com/GB-Electrical-Natural-100-Pack-46-308/dp/B00004WLJ2/ref=sr_1_4?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1359130227&sr=1-4

Good luck! I'd love to see a picture of the finished project!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

KnittingGran said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.
> ...


That'd work too - wouldn't care if the ears stood up or not LOL!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

tscates said:


> SharonK1 said:
> 
> 
> > All the bunny hats I've seen have the ears flopped over. I think they're reall cute that way.
> ...


Insert pipe cleaner!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Lucette (Nov 28, 2012)

If the ears have a front and a back, I once used a piece of stiff nylon used as a pot scrubbers when dishwashing, the gentle kind. I cut it a little bit smaller than the ears (it was for a wolf) and hand stitched the 2 sides to the scrubbers. No sharp edges/points to worry about. It was my husband's idea, bless him.


----------



## ElsieG (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure pipe cleaners are a good idea for toddlers. How about some heavyweight sewing interfacing (stitch and tear)?


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

KnittingGran said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.
> ...


I like the way you think, KnittingGran!


----------



## rwj (Jun 7, 2012)

Just have the person you are making the hat for look at jumbleburt's avatar - That is one very CUTE floppy eared bunny!


----------



## mamagood (Jan 25, 2013)

Two thoughts-is there anyway to put a stitch about 1/3 up the ear to hold it to the hat? If so, that may help it stand up. Second idea is to use interfacing. Maybe you could knit a second ear and put interfacing between them and then hand stitch or crochet the edges together.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

May I add I think your recipient is way too damn' fussy!!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I made a crochet pirate hook for a Christmas gift. It did not shape the way the picture showed and did not stand up on its own. I added a few pipe cleaners and voila! Worked like a charm. Plus they are soft and won't hurt the child wearing them. Just make sure you check the ends for pointy wires and fold it over if you need to.
> ...


Okay, now that's funny!


----------



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

valmac said:


> May I add I think your recipient is way too damn' fussy!!


Agreed!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

realsilvergirl said:


> Plastic oh what is it called....for needlepoint? Like a graph? The base? Cut out some of that?


Are you thinking of plastic canvas ?


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

NCOB said:


> tscates said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making a bunny ears hat for baby toddler sizes and I can't figure out how to make them stand up.. This is a crochet project but I knit also so any advice is appreciated! :!: :!:
> ...


This is the same way I did the ears on my bunny hat. If you kind of fold them in 1/2 length wise and stitch them on mine stayed no problem.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

tscates said:


> simbaroo27 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you crochet around a pipe cleaner? That will make them bendable in any way you want. Maybe not the best suggestion for a baby hat but it might work?
> ...


The only thing with pipe cleaners is that they will rust when washed.


----------



## tscates (Jan 17, 2013)

I finished them no pipe cleaners! Check out my newest post


----------

